# Another one assumed stolen/GA



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Police K9 Believed Stolen From Kennel - Cartersville, GA Patch
Police K9 Believed Stolen From Kennel
The 5-year-old male German Shepherd, Riki, described as friendly and not aggressive, is set to be trained to sniff out narcotics.

The K9 officer who last week rallied the community in support of a police dog injured in the line of duty is asking again for our help.

This time, the cause is closer to home. Cartersville resident, former Bartow County Sheriff’s Office drug interdiction deputy and current Doraville Police Department K9 Officer Chris Day believes a police dog residing at his home has been stolen.

Riki, a 5-year-old male German Shepherd, disappeared from the area of Center and Smiley Ingram roads probably sometime between 2 and 6 a.m. Tuesday, Day said. The police dog set to be trained to sniff out drugs most likely could not have opened the kennel’s locking mechanism.

“We searched all day, talked to people, and haven’t found him,” Day said late Tuesday, adding another area resident reported previous thefts of two German Shepherds. “He’s not aggressive toward people at all. He would jump in the car with you if you found him on the side of the road.

“We’re hoping that’s what someone will do—just drop him off and we’ll get him.”

Day said the apparent theft has been reported to local law enforcement authorities. Anyone with information on Riki should call Cartersville-Bartow County Crime Stoppers anonymously at 770-606-8477 or sheriff's officials at 770-382-5050


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was just about to post this- thanks!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What the heck is going on with all these idiots stealing GSD's?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

not good. too much of a trend starting...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oy and a drug dog. Not a good thing. Hope they don't kill him.
I am so glad my truck crates can be locked with a key.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Please cross-post. I put it on Hex's page...with hesitation, but know that it would get exposure. I hope he is found safe. Very handsome sable.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh no, not again. I sincerely pray this one comes home safe and sound.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm posting this to my Facebook and Twitter as well. Hopefully it will reach tons of people quickly and Riki is found safe and sound.

Any time I hear about a string of thefts like this happening, I can't help but wonder if this isn't some animal rights movement thing, "liberating" dogs "forced to work" for humans or some such nonsense.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or a copycat type thing...in any case please cross-post far and wide, hope Riki is found safe and sound.
This comment was made tonight on the link I posted...

9:40pm on Tuesday, October 11, 2011
There was a beautiful German Shepherd running down Hwy 113 near Zaxbys around 5:30pm this afternoon. No collar on. It was misty rain, not sure if he was as dark as this one. Definitely a German Shepherd though


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is making me nervous.I hope he is found alive and safe.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I'm posting this to my Facebook and Twitter as well. Hopefully it will reach tons of people quickly and Riki is found safe and sound.
> 
> Any time I hear about a string of thefts like this happening, I can't help but wonder if this isn't some animal rights movement thing, "liberating" dogs "forced to work" for humans or some such nonsense.


I wouldn' t be surprised if that is what it is. In one of the comments somebody said they saw a beautiful german shepherd running along the side of a road... maybe that was him. :help:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Both of these stolen dogs were very skilled and highly specialized trained dogs, one in police work and one in tracking. Not sure about the other one that was found.

How far apart were these locations? Close enough for an easy comunte?

Keeping my fingers crossed that they will find the dog and have a happy ending.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Updated: Police Find Lost K-9 - Cartersville, GA Patch FOUND!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They need to padlock that or bring the dog inside where it won't get stolen


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Updated: Police Find Lost K-9 - Cartersville, GA Patch FOUND!


Thank the Lord! He must have escaped since somebody switched the Collar. 

So glad he's okay.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Caledon said:


> Both of these stolen dogs were very skilled and highly specialized trained dogs, one in police work and one in tracking. Not sure about the other one that was found.


The report I read said the dog was going to be trained in narcotics, not that they were already trained.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

The dog was apparently released during the night. Obviously the heat got too much for someone.


----------

